# All Buns Glazing's 1000 post "give-away".



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

So... there are a lot of threads about give-aways at milestones that are important to them, and to be honest, it's just fun watching numbers increment and then making a big-trala when they click over. I'm fairly confident my cause of death will be fixating on my motorcycle's odometer while it clicks over to some number. My latest bike hit 20,000klms last week and I was watching it tick over with my knee down around a corner... but once again, I digress - I am listening to Epic Sax guy.

*For my 1000th post, I want to show my gratitude to the slingshotforum community by offering my body*. That's right, but not in the way I'd normally offer my body to a man, but *in the form of a dare*.

In a similar format to the way we nominate and then vote for SOTM, I will open this topic for suggestions to dare me to do, and then I will enter all of these into a draw and the slingshot community will vote on what I have to do, on camera.

Rules:


It needs to be slingshot related, and I need to have a slingshot on my person (not IN my person).
One dare per person.
It can't be too illegal. I reserve the right to refuse if it's too illegal, at my discretion. 
There is no rule three.
I can't get too injured in the process.
The posting of this video cannot break TOC of YouTube or Slingshotforum.com, so sorry everyone, I can't shoot a PFP (figure that out).

Okay - post your dare nominations. Dare nominations will close Friday 21st June and voting will commence shortly after. *Make me live to regret this. This is your chance to seek revenge!*

*







*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooh, this is going to be good :naughty:

Thinking cap on.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh this is gonna be great ! got lots of ideas, but da_m tos is making it hard to come up with a disney dare. ill be back with an idea. . . . . .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sure the forum will be lenient on their TOS for this particular issue.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ooh i got an idea ! ! ! make a stick shot using your pe . . . . . . . oh , never mind, darn tos


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

10 Hits on a beer bottle cap @ 10 meters, taking a 30ml shot of vodka for every miss until you get 10 hits total, while wearing nothing but stockings, suspenders and a thong. Fairy wings are optional but give you 1 mulligan to use at your discretion.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Imperial said:


> ooh i got an idea ! ! ! make a stick shot using your pe . . . . . . . oh , never mind, darn tos


What do you think PFP stood for?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm mulling an idea involving smelly ammo and the Dockers' training ground... stay tuned. :headbang:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to see you do what you proposed in this post! ( Deer Hunter)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24348-deer-hunter/page-2

This would be hilarious!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

treefork said:


> I want to see you do what you proposed in this post! ( Deer Hunter)
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24348-deer-hunter/page-2
> 
> This would be hilarious!


Ok, but you'll need to fly Jeff over here at your expense.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm. Might have a problem with the TSA when they find a broom spear on his person.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> 10 Hits on a beer bottle cap @ 10 meters, taking a 30ml shot of vodka for every miss until you get 10 hits total, while wearing nothing but stockings, suspenders and a thong. Fairy wings are optional but give you 1 mulligan to use at your discretion.


That's pretty brutal, but good. I would end up with severe alcohol poisoning if faced with this challenge. Then, would end up in the hospital with alcohol poisoning wearing nothing but stockings, suspenders and a thong.......and maybe fairy wings..........hmmm do you really want that one on video? Sounds like a real kodak moment to me. I'll keep my brain peeled for ideas today.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> 10 Hits on a beer bottle cap @ 10 meters, taking a 30ml shot of vodka for every miss until you get 10 hits total.


Honestly that sound like something i have to try asap lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations BUNS!!! Just goes to show how much time you are wasting ...

I am thinking about a stunt ... will get back to you ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Same as Hrawk, but instead of shots, you have to eat a bug when miss.
Not sure if I feel that is good enough.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. Buns ... Here is your challenge. I seem to recall that you have a new dog. So to begin with, you have to collect half a dozen juicy dog turds (that's six, in case you were subjected to the "new math" in school). If you do not have a dog yourself, then you have to go to a park or somewhere and collect them. You cannot use turds that are dried out, nor can you freeze them. If you have to collect over a couple of days, you can store them in an air tight container in the fridge.

On the appointed day, you have to set up a soda can at 5 meters and shoot those turds one at a time at the can ... bareback style!!! No fork! No gloves ... barehanded. And no, you cannot wrap the turds in anything ... the turds must be bare when you shoot them at the can. The turds are the ammo ... the can is the target.

Have fun .... :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> O.K. Buns ... Here is your challenge. I seem to recall that you have a new dog. So to begin with, you have to collect half a dozen juicy dog turds (that's six, in case you were subjected to the "new math" in school). If you do not have a dog yourself, then you have to go to a park or somewhere and collect them. You cannot use turds that are dried out, nor can you freeze them. If you have to collect over a couple of days, you can store them in an air tight container in the fridge.
> 
> On the appointed day, you have to set up a soda can at 5 meters and shoot those turds one at a time at the can ... bareback style!!! No fork! No gloves ... barehanded. And no, you cannot wrap the turds in anything ... the turds must be bare when you shoot them at the can. The turds are the ammo ... the can is the target.
> 
> ...


While wearing stripper heals and lip stick


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles, you read my mind !! 

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > ooh i got an idea ! ! ! make a stick shot using your pe . . . . . . . oh , never mind, darn tos
> ...


ooh my bad, i was complimenting by assuming you had a walking stick not a pfs. :neener:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on your 1000 ABG! Glad you're here, cause this place wouldn't be the same without you. As for the dare, hm... I don't want you to hurt yourself. Not too badly at least. I'll get back to ya. I do like the idea of taking shots and trying to hit a bottle cap or cans.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

15 targets of descending size, the largest being something like a pie plate, the smallest a bottle cap. 15 meters. You shoot until you hit every target. For every miss a non-partisan assistant will slap you in the face with a large rotten fish. Attire will be stripper heels, tutu (your choice of color), and suspenders. Also, for the entire duration of the shoot you must be standing on a stability ball.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> O.K. Buns ... Here is your challenge. I seem to recall that you have a new dog. So to begin with, you have to collect half a dozen juicy dog turds (that's six, in case you were subjected to the "new math" in school). If you do not have a dog yourself, then you have to go to a park or somewhere and collect them. You cannot use turds that are dried out, nor can you freeze them. If you have to collect over a couple of days, you can store them in an air tight container in the fridge.
> 
> On the appointed day, you have to set up a soda can at 5 meters and shoot those turds one at a time at the can ... bareback style!!! No fork! No gloves ... barehanded. And no, you cannot wrap the turds in anything ... the turds must be bare when you shoot them at the can. The turds are the ammo ... the can is the target.
> 
> ...


Now that's a really s*itty idea L)


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I challenge you to this, 10 rounds:

You will each hour, on the hour shoot at 10 soda cans 12 meters away, there will be 10 rounds.

You must shoot a slingshot, you must knock the can over to qualify a hit.

You must provide slingshot and ammo.

One shot per can

Ricochets are acceptable as hits.

If you miss you will sing at the top of your voice a song chosen at random from list provided by us. You will sing the entire song. You can only resume shooting once the song is finished. You will continue to sing and shoot until all targets are eliminated.

Attire as previously discussed.

This challenge would ideally be conducted in a public space and you must not be alone.

You may at your choice decide class this as a fund raising event, if choose to hold us to this you must provide a clipping from your local paper showing your fund raising in action.

I hand my suggestion to the forum, which songs shall we add to the list?

Any questions PM me, any songs requests add them *here*...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Eye of the tiger.
Stayin' alive.
Kung fu fighting.
Anything by JB.
Anything by Nikki Minaj.
Anything by Nickleback.
Any song made by todays "artists" in general will be hilarious.

But I would die laughing if you had to dance around and sing some kind of girly song while wearing a tutu every time you missed.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I have it!
You have to ride the slingshot roller coaster, wearing a tutu, fairy wings, a pretty pink dress, and a crown.
You must not shave prior to this, and must keep a fair amount of facial hair, just for effect.
You must ride the slingshot ride, the whole time, when not screaming, singing "I feel pretty", and to top it off, you can't tell anyone that it is for a dare.

Challenge accepted?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Whatever you do, there has to be Vegemite smeared under your arms like deodorant.... This is a must.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

It seems all involves some sort of drinking,poo and lady's clothing and now vegemite i think you know what you must do lol


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Wow buns you are one brave man.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I dare you to ride on your motorcycle and shoot at cans with your slingshot, you know, like the indians shooting buffalo off of horse back. If you don't wipe out and kill your self then it will be a success. Of course it must be filmed.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay challenge Australian style.

First find a cricket ground.

Second scull (means drink till empty quickly) a good strong Aussie beer as you walk out.

Set up behind the stumps, those are the 3 sticks in the ground on top of which are the 2 bails, or small pieces of wood the bowlers have to knock off to bowl out a batsman.

Then with your slingshot shoot off from 22 yards the length of a cricket pitch ( yea OK I don't recall the metric now), shoot off one bail at the stumps at the other end at a time, drinking a stubby or a can of Australian beer in between shots.

After you have successfully done the first 2 bails, oh, and you have to skull a stubby for every miss, and hitting the stumps and knocking off both does not count, and is a restart.

You then stumble to the other end and repeat with the second set of bails.

I dare you try: and the British members of the forum will get the humor in this challenge; and I challenge any of them to complete it in 4 shots of their slingshot: as I think it is damn near impossible to do.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand Alias Allan Leigh Sick Puppy Extraordinaire


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

drive-by can shooting while riding in the pouch of a roo . . .

dress up like a beer can and let your wife shoot at you . . .

attempt a 175 yard shot with a hex nut and olive wood slingshot . . .

how many cans of soda can you shoot blindfolded in 5 minutes, but the trick is , that

mixed amongst them is beer cans also, for every soda can left and beer can you hit,

Hrawk will spank you with his cricket paddle . . .

pretend your nicholas cage as ghost rider and light your skull on fire . . .

thats it for now, im sure ill think of some more later


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

At a glance, many of these suggestions seam overly complicated.

Seeing as this will be a youtube video, if it's overly long - or overly complicated - it won't work.

Just my two cents, and no - I haven't come up with anything yet.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

And yeah, excess alcohol consumption and slingshot shooting will not be happening.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hang upside down about 6 feet off the ground and shoot at a series of targets ranging from cans, bottles, paper target, apples, koalas, inxs, chicken egg, vegemite, shark. see if you can shoot the targets before you pass out.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Heck I think most peaple would be happy if you shot ina tutu/skirt high heals lipstick shooting at not so easy targets when you miss you have to sing a selected song till you hit another target. Id get a kick out of it lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

it's more like Fetlife here every day


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

it depends, can he do it while restrained, and whipped, or caned........ ahhhhhh the imagination just boggles, glad you at least have some idea where i am coming from ruthiexxxx.........although I think anywhere you and i may come from might just majorly breach terms of service of servers, around any of these forums.......says he with a grin at 10.58pm and going to BED to SLEEP, and do nothing else tonight at least.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Charles said:


> O.K. Buns ... Here is your challenge. I seem to recall that you have a new dog. So to begin with, you have to collect half a dozen juicy dog turds (that's six, in case you were subjected to the "new math" in school). If you do not have a dog yourself, then you have to go to a park or somewhere and collect them. You cannot use turds that are dried out, nor can you freeze them. If you have to collect over a couple of days, you can store them in an air tight container in the fridge.
> 
> On the appointed day, you have to set up a soda can at 5 meters and shoot those turds one at a time at the can ... bareback style!!! No fork! No gloves ... barehanded. And no, you cannot wrap the turds in anything ... the turds must be bare when you shoot them at the can. The turds are the ammo ... the can is the target.
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat: but you gotta be naked and make your own turds before shooting.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

The 'competition' part of my idea remains as above, but the forfeit WHOLE body waxing.... :rofl:

oohh silky smooth!!!

We 'divide' Sam in a number of pieces and use a spinning selector thingy to determine which sector he will try to 'defend' with his skills.

The pube saturated wax strips will not require to be eatten.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> it depends, can he do it while restrained, and whipped, or caned........ ahhhhhh the imagination just boggles, glad you at least have some idea where i am coming from ruthiexxxx.........although I think anywhere you and i may come from might just majorly breach terms of service of servers, around any of these forums.......says he with a grin at 10.58pm and going to BED to SLEEP, and do nothing else tonight at least.


I think it probably would be Allan...but on the other hand most of the suggestions from our worthy members are much more sadistic than I ever was with my slaves and subs !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ooh i got a new idea ! you are dressed like the gimp from pulp fiction, and while your shooting- ruthie is whipping you with her various assortment of whipping paraphernalia


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Liking:

Spinning selector thingy

Various kooky targets

Song singing as a consequence of a miss

Perhaps also one million push-ups, eating a bug, shooting a bottle cap set in between two of your most precious CDs, having your wife shoot a redback off your buttcheeks before it bites you, etc...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Do a run and gun at 10 targets set up at different points, wearing a nice 80's skirt and top with a Red wig (For Hrawk) with Cyndy Laupers "Girls just want to have fun" playing over the video or in the background.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> ooh i got a new idea ! you are dressed like the gimp from pulp fiction, and while your shooting- ruthie is whipping you with her various assortment of whipping paraphernalia


This one perhaps? 

Or even worse one of the 'sadostix'


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Epic.. im thinking vegemite, thongs and stout.. just gotta figure out how


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ROFL. Some of these ideas are just insane and will be slightly edited before submitting LOL.

The keyboard solo from that song is the most epic solo ever.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Buns look at it like this.. You will be a youtube slingshot sensation! Big bucks bro.. big bucks!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Dignity is replenishable..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

( lol he wishes he just sent someone a ss now lol) Im proud of you man... dont let us down.. respect.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > ooh i got a new idea ! you are dressed like the gimp from pulp fiction, and while your shooting- ruthie is whipping you with her various assortment of whipping paraphernalia
> ...


Why do you own something like that?
That is just brutal looking.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

SHTF Slingshots said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


It has had a lot of use 

BUT...the barbed wire is actually fashioned from stiff leather...hurts like hell and bruises but won't cut anyone to ribbons !


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> SHTF Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


Kinda regretting asking now, lol.
Well I'd hate to break into your house late at night.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SHTF Slingshots said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > SHTF Slingshots said:
> ...


you never know, you just may like it. . . :neener: :rofl:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> SHTF Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


Unlikely I'm afraid. For housebreakers the option is more likely to be


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > SHTF Slingshots said:
> ...


I'd prefer the knife, less mental trauma.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, back to the dare...

My proposal: *Precious Things*


Ten targets in ten places.
Any shooter - doubled TBG (wide enough to cause handslap every time) and 9.5mm steel ammo. 
Arrange your targets, 500mm apart along a straight line. Make your shooting spot ten metres from the nearest target and 500mm off from directly in line with them.
You will be shooting at empty aluminium cans... The trick is that the cans will be flanked by precious things. Missing will cost!

Precious things can be:


Favourite CD in their cases
Favourite T-shirts folded and supported upright
Glassware and crockery from the kitchen
Bottles of expensive wine or spirits
Cellphones, music players, iPods, iPads, laptops etc
Collectibles, ceramics, art work
Souvenirs, framed photos and art
Closed tins or jars of petrol, meths or whatever flammable substance is handy, with a lit tea candle near them :devil:
Favourite slingshots, instruments or other crafted items
Jewelry, pets, photo albums, important documents, delicate body parts
TNT, dynamite, nitroglycerine 

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!!

While your targets will be empty cans, they will be sitting atop full, shaken cans of your favourite beer or brightly coloured soda.

AND THAT'S NOT ALL!!!

Each target can will be weighed down by another full, shaken can of your favourite beer or brightly coloured soda.

Missing could cost - in spectacular fashion :headbang:

I'll come up with a photo to illustrate the layout later tonight.

What say you?

DON'T FORGET TO LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE - PLEASEE PLEEEEASE!!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's actually pretty awesome, ash. I feel like we should combine our ideas. He has to make all his shots while standing on a stability ball wearing stipper heels. BUUUUUUTTTTTTT, whenever he makes a shot he gets slapped in the face with a large rotten fish. HE REALLY CAN'T WIN!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

The suggestions remind me of the games a buddy had to do at his bachelor party. Most of the games were designed to be nearly impossible to win. It wasn't a lot of fun for him, but very entertaining for us for sure


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of adding some of the elements from other proposals to mine.

Perhaps the Cyndi Lauper song should be blaring in the background and he has to complete the ten targets before the song ends. Any targets still un-hit at that point need to be shot down... by Mrs Buns. Blindfolded. Maybe she gets to choose which of Buns' favourite thing got lined up in the first place...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lots of interesting suggestions, has anyone said he has to wear a tiara ? i think he should.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I think this thread has highlighted brilliantly, just how fucked up you all are, and how stupid I was to start this!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> . . . and how stupid I was to start this!


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

First time the correct "you're" has been used on this forum for months


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

General thought.......shoot between your legs, as in bent over. I'd say from 10 metres until some goal is achieved. You must stay bent over until accomplished. Obviously you can put your hand down for a second here and there and likely need to have your ammo on the ground close by. Now as far as attire, background music, audience and location that can be taken from previous ideas. Don't think I'd be drinking with a miss.....yeah ...yuch.

"Too much of everything is just enough!"

Bruno


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps a bar or stick that your head will smack into if you raise up too high. Just a thought.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> First time the correct "you're" has been used on this forum for months


You're correct Mr Buns. Your command of the English language is as powerful as your shooting skill. I am sure you're pleased with yourself.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ash's idea is pretty good. I don't know that I would put anything irreplaceable near your cans, certainly not any pets. I would add though that you must dress up as David Bowie's character from The Labyrinth (Jared?), Cindy Lauper, or the Epic Sax Guy. Your choice. and every time you miss I would like too see your wife give you a good sharp flat handed smack on the forehead. Not for pain, but because it's funny.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dress up as a kangaroo, its to your advantage seeing as to how the roo's are born with built in ammo pouches


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

So... it must be voting time then...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks to all the mother lovers who suggested horrible things! I am compiling all the sadistic stuff, filtering out what will not happen, and sorting it into a vote.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have a feeling that the final results are going to be somewhat similar to a skit that couldve been in an episode of monty pythons flying circus.


----------

